# LOOK UP YOUR BIRTHDAY AND SEE WHAT YOU ARE..



## VARNYARD (May 19, 2009)

LOOK UP YOUR BIRTHDAY AND SEE WHAT YOU ARE.. 



DonÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢t forget to scroll down to see what it says about you. 





January 01 - 09 ~ Ass 
January 10 - 24 ~ Slug 
January 25 - 31 ~ Cockroach 
February 01 - 05 ~ Parasite 
February 06 - 14 ~ Bullfrog 
February 15 - 21 ~ Skunk 
February 22 - 28 ~ Snake 
March 01 - 12 ~ Ape 
March 13 - 15 ~ Cockroach
March 16 - 23 ~ Slug 
March 24 - 31 ~ Parasite 

April 01 - 03 ~ Ass 
April 04 - 14 ~ Snake 
April 15 - 26 ~ Slug 
April 27 - 30 ~ Skunk 
May 01 - 13 ~ Slug 
May 14 - 21 ~ Bullfrog 
May 22 - 31 ~ Cockroach 
June 01 - 03 ~ Slug 
June 04 - 14 ~ Skunk 
June 15 - 20 ~ Ass 
June 21 - 24 ~ Ape 
June 25 - 30 ~ Parasite 

July 01 - 09 ~ Slug 
July 10 - 15 ~ Ass 
July 16 - 26 ~ Bullfrog 
July 27 - 31 ~ Parasite 
August 01 - 15 ~ Ape 
August 16 - 25 ~ Slug 
August 26 - 31 ~ Skunk 
September 01 - 14 ~ Bullfrog 
September 15 - 27 ~ Parasite 
September 28 - 30 ~ Ass 

October 01 - 15 ~ Ape 
October 16 - 27 ~ Skunk 
October 28 - 31 ~ Snake 
November 01 - 16 ~ Cockroach 
November 17 - 30 ~ Parasite 
December 01 - 16 ~ Ass 
December 17 - 25 ~ Ape 
December 26 - 31 ~ Bullfrog 




If you are a Ass : A very loyal and sweet person. Your loyalty can never be doubted. You are quite honest and sincere when it comes to your attitude towards working. You are a very simple person, indeed. Absolutely hassle free, humble and down-to-earth!! That explains the reason why your friends cling on to you! You have a good taste for clothes. If your wardrobe is not updated with what is trendy, you sure are depressed. Popular and easy-going. You have a little group of dignified friends, all of them being quality-personified. 

If you are a Slug: Always up to some sort of a mischief! The mischievous gleam in your eyes is what makes you so cute and attractive to everyone. You are an extremely fun-to-be-with kind of person. No wonder people seek for your company and look forward to include you for all get-together's. However, you are sensitive which is a drawback. People need to select their words while talking to you. If someone tries to fiddle around and play with words while dealing with you, it is enough to invite your wrath. God bless the person then! 

If you are a Cockroach : Quite contradictory to your name, you are a peace loving person. You best try to avoid a situation wherein you are required to fight. An outdoor person, you dislike sitting at one place for a long duration. You are a born leader, and have it in you how to tactfully derive work from people. You love being loved, and when you receive your share of limelight from someone, you are all theirs!!!! Well, well... Hence some people could even take an advantage, flatter you to the maximum and get their work done. So be careful..... 

If you are a Parasite : An extremely lovable, adorable person, sometimes shy, with a passion for quick wit. At times, you prefer quietness. You love exploring various things and going into depth of each thing. Under normal circumstances you're cool but when given a reason to, you are like a volcano waiting to erupt. You're a fashion bird. People look forward to you as an icon associated with fashion. Basically, you mingle along freely but don't like talking much to strangers. People feel very easy in your company. You observe care in choosing your friends. 

If you are a Skunk : You are near to perfect and nice at heart. The examples of your kindness are always circulated in groups of people. You, too, love peace. You wouldn't like to retaliate even to a person who is in the wrong. You are loved due to this. You do not wish to talk behind one's back. People love the way you always treat them. You can give, give and give love, and the best part is that you do not expect it back in return. You are generous enough. Seeing things in a practical light is what remains the best trait of you guys. 

If you are a Bullfrog : You symbolize a very happy-go-lucky approach in life. Whatever the surroundings may be, grim or cheerful, you remain unaffected. In fact, you spread cheer wherever you go. You are the leader of your group of friends and good at consoling people in their times of need. You dislike hypocrisy and tend to shirk away from hypocrites. They can never be in your good books, no matter what. You are very methodical and organized in your work. No amount of mess, hence, can ever encompass you. Beware, it is easy for you to fall in love.... 

If you are a Snake : You are mysterious. You are someone who can handle pressure with ease, and can handle any atmosphere without going berserk. You can be mean at times, and love to gossip with your selected group. Very prim and proper. You like all situations and things to be in the way you desire, which, sometimes is not possible. As a result, you may lose out in some relationships. But otherwise, you love to help people out from difficult and tight spots when they really need you. 

If you are a Ape : Very impatient and hyper!!! You want things to be done as quick as possible. At heart, you are quite simple and love if you are the center of attraction. That way, you people are unique. You would like to keep yourself safe from all the angles. Shall your name be dragged or featured in any sort of a controversy, you then go all panicky. Therefore, you take your precautions from the very beginning. When you foresee anything wrong, your sixth sense is what saves you from falling in traps. Quite a money minded bunch you people are!!


----------



## jmiles50 (May 19, 2009)

Well, you can call me a Donkey


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 19, 2009)

Cockroach definitely matches my description.
But cockroach?! LOL. I am undecided


----------



## Mvskokee (May 19, 2009)

im a slug. i never noticed my slime trail before..lol


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (May 19, 2009)

i'm a parasite. description fits, except the whole fashion thing....


----------



## k412 (May 19, 2009)

I'm a slug, it fits me perfectly! :lol:


----------



## Bentley83 (May 19, 2009)

I am a parasite

Chris


----------



## Tux (May 20, 2009)

If you are a Cockroach : Quite contradictory to your name, you are a peace loving person. You best try to avoid a situation wherein you are required to fight. An outdoor person, you dislike sitting at one place for a long duration. You are a born leader, and have it in you how to tactfully derive work from people. You love being loved, and when you receive your share of limelight from someone, you are all theirs!!!! Well, well... Hence some people could even take an advantage, flatter you to the maximum and get their work done. So be careful.....

All but the avoiding fights it's pretty accurate.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 20, 2009)

I'm a cockroach too. I don't get it.

This should have been set up as a poll to see if Tegu people are a certain type of people.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (May 20, 2009)

HA HA im a slug


----------



## VARNYARD (May 20, 2009)

I am a Ape, but I don't agree with the discription at all.


----------



## MMRR - jif (May 20, 2009)

I am a Bullfrog!! The description is really not too far off. Ribbit!


----------



## Jer723 (May 20, 2009)

same here! im a bullfrog!


----------



## Suzanne (May 21, 2009)

I'm a skunk! And it's true, I am near perfect! lol :app


----------



## FoxxCola (May 21, 2009)

Slugggggg...lol


----------



## kethry (May 21, 2009)

im a bullfrog it kindof fits me


----------

